

Ask HN: Help Name Our Company - Get $1,000 - jme27

Hey HN,<p>We're a start up in the social gaming space founded about 3 years ago. We're growing quickly and looking to rebrand with a great consumer facing company name. We need your help!<p>The Reward: $1,000 via Paypal to the person who suggests the name we end up using.<p>We're looking for a name that's short, catchy, and memorable. It doesn't need to be related to social gaming, though it can be. Our only requirements are that the .com be available (or seemingly available) for $10K or less and that there are no outstanding trademarks on the name that we'd have to worry about.<p>We'll choose the best name by Friday, May 20th and post the winner.<p>Show us your awesome creativity HN! Looking forward to your suggestions!<p>Please send your submissions to nameourcompany at gmail.com
======
tnorthcutt
_Our only requirements are that the .com be available (or seemingly available)
for $10K or less_

How do you propose that someone making a suggestion verify this?

------
pcubed
PlayAlong.com

Can't tell how much it'll cost, but it's just parked there for now. The name
is like "Come, play along with me!"

------
tigerpunch
tapthatgames.com "you know you want to" "Can you tap that?"

I own the domain.

Short, easy to remeber/spell, memorable, good branding/design potential, a
little cheeky, "tap" relation to tapping game buttons etc.

~~~
Killah911
I don't know... "TapThat" has kind of a slang aspect to it that a company
might not want to identify with. Unless it's an online social/dating type
site...

~~~
tigerpunch
you definitely don't want to associate TapThat with online social/dating, it
might come across as "sleazy"

It just depends on how and who you market it to. We used it in class and the
ad concept we presented was a nerdy guy going up to a good looking girl on a
phone and asking "can I...tap that?" and she goes sure and passes her phone
and they play a game. We got some good feedback and it was described as edgy,
viral and memorable.

I guess its matter of context and presentation.

------
jparicka
Anything short .io <http://www.nic.io> Now can I have $1000 please? :)

------
drallison
PRESUMABLY, THE COMPETITION ENDED ON FRIDAY, MAY 20TH. Sorry I did not get to
play.

------
hansy
Hmmm could this also be a way to get early signups?

------
abbasmehdi
Play on Zynga: BadDoggie ;) Think its for sale.

~~~
nametoremember
Remember NaughtyDog?

~~~
abbasmehdi
Yea, that always sounded dirty to me. Everybody (dudes) wants to be a Bad
Doggie! NaughtyDog tells more about the founders than the customers.

------
captaincrunch
verelo.com (I own it, along with verelo.org/.net)

------
veyron
othelloinc.com <\-- if i remember, the byline to the game othello was "A
minute to learn ... A lifetime to master"

------
niico
I have Vuvuu.com if you are interested

------
pclark
I really want someone to use ombop.com

~~~
phlux
Maybe you can sell it to the Hansen brothers

------
Andrew_Quentin
sfuga or suga as in sugar

dont know if there are trademarks or if url is available tho

------
klaut
don't want to split hairs, but Friday 17th May does not exist ;)

~~~
jme27
Corrected, thanks.

------
metalpower
did you find a name yet? I own jumpduck.com

------
tritogeneia
www.buttonmash.com is available.

------
trin_
gameo

pronounced ga-me-o

~~~
sentinel
gay-me-oh

------
bo_Olean
try soffit.com

------
nametoremember
Voath

------
grep
mutify.com

------
phlux
Can you probife more info on the type of games you make?

~~~
jme27
We create games for the broad casual audience with the right mix of skill and
chance. Our games provide sensational audio/visual feedback and are simple to
play / difficult to master.

~~~
phlux
casusgames.com

Available

Casus == accident, chance, fortune

gamefors.com

Available

fors == fors fortis : chance, luck, fortune

------
phlux
Enpyr.com en-pire, latin for to bring fire/flame

~~~
bartonfink
It's actually Greek, sed cui significat?

------
lclaude01
What about inxx.com

